# Mossberg 44US(a)



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I sighted in my 68 year old Mossberg 44US today. This Mossberg model was sold primarily to the US Govât as a training rifle for WWII. It has rear peep sight and the front has four sites in one: a peep, a bead on a stem, a wide stem and a narrow stem. The shooter can select which of the four front sites by sliding the cover off and picking the site. The rifle is heavy (8 to 9 pounds) having a 3/4-inch barrel and lots of walnut.

At any rate, it shoots great. I shoot just as good with this Mossberg with iron sights as I do with my scoped Ruger 10/22. The last photo shows two mags (14 rounds) at 75 yards using iron sights from a bench rest. I am happy with this results considering my old eyes and using low cost ammo.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I am so... jealous.

I am just now in the market for a .22 rifle, and I like the peep sights a lot. I've been looking at the Mossberg Plinkster -- admittedly not nearly as sweet as yours -- against the Ruger 10/22. I just can't decide. I've shot both and overall prefer the Mossberg, but the Ruger has a nice trigger and it's so ubiquitous. Easy to trick out if I want to.

I'd struggle with an 8-9 pound gun, and I want a semi-automatic... beautiful gun you've got there, though!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Very nice
I've got a WWF made by Mossberg that looks a lot like that but the rear sight thingy is missing


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Cabin Fever, thanks for your input! I am leaning toward the Ruger for sure. The Mossberg Plinkster -- not the lovely .22 you have -- only weighs about 4 1/2 pounds, and I just loved shooting it. The biggest problem I'm having is finding the peep hole sight I want for either gun.

What I'd REALLY like is to get the firing pin on my grandfather's Winchester .22 repaired. I really love that old gun, learned to shoot with it. Finding a good gunsmith has proved to be a true challenge, though.

Thanks again for your advice. I'll take another good look at the Ruger.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

that is real nice minute of squirrel shooting right there.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Very nice
> I've got a WWF made by Mossberg that looks a lot like that but the rear sight thingy is missing


you want to go here they make a replacement for the s-130 sight 

Havlin Sales & Service - Mossberg Gun Parts


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Raeven said:


> Cabin Fever, thanks for your input! I am leaning toward the Ruger for sure. The Mossberg Plinkster -- not the lovely .22 you have -- only weighs about 4 1/2 pounds, and I just loved shooting it. The biggest problem I'm having is finding the peep hole sight I want for either gun.
> 
> What I'd REALLY like is to get the firing pin on my grandfather's Winchester .22 repaired. I really love that old gun, learned to shoot with it. Finding a good gunsmith has proved to be a true challenge, though.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice. I'll take another good look at the Ruger.


check rim fire central see if any of the guys over there can recommend a good smith or Winchester specialist to get your Winchester fixed

as for peep sights for most of the common current production guns try here
Tech-SIGHTS Precision Shooting Accessories


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the mossberg 44US is a great rifle , and one of the real bargains left also a used in good condition 44 goes for 200-300 right about where a new production sporting gun sells , but you can't hardly touch a target gun for that price 

the price is actually way up on these as the CMP sold them for many years for 25 dollars each

there were 4 generations of them a,b,c, d 

if it had a serial number it was military , no serial number = civilian as civilian guns didn't need serial numbers till the gun control act of 1968 

I also had my 44US-D out yesterday , it is one of my favorite guns to shoot , it like Cabin Fevers sports a 26 inch target barrel and stock of very similar shape , mine however sports a 4 position quick release sling attachment in the forearm and is factory drilled an tapped for the Mossberg side scope mount , meaning Mine was a civilian

and you couldn't wear it out if you tried , well maybe but not easily , one of the guys over at rimfire central was recalling how the national gaurd armory in his home town had an indoor 22 range and that he frequented in his child hood they had shooting benches and 44US rifles and kids could come in and pay their coin to get a box of 50 and then go shoot , he thought that each rifle must have had had a brick a night thru them and they used the same guns for years


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey, Pete, thanks! I'll check both your suggestions out!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> Cabin Fever, thanks for your input! I am leaning toward the Ruger for sure. The Mossberg Plinkster -- not the lovely .22 you have -- only weighs about 4 1/2 pounds, and I just loved shooting it. The biggest problem I'm having is finding the peep hole sight I want for either gun.
> 
> What I'd REALLY like is to get the firing pin on my grandfather's Winchester .22 repaired. I really love that old gun, learned to shoot with it. Finding a good gunsmith has proved to be a true challenge, though.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice. I'll take another good look at the Ruger.


What model is that Winchester 22? I have a few "rust buckets" that people gave me that might have parts on them.. I will have to check to see if any of them are Winchesters first... 

What normally happens is; people give me these rusty /broken 22 they find in closets etc.. They don't want them and know I will eventually tear them down for parts or re do them for my own use.. It tends to be 22 calibers only, but I do have a reproduction 1858 Remington that is in serious need of repair sitting on my table right now.. On the Remington I will have to remove the wood and then sink the entire gun in oil and allow it to soak for a month or so before trying to undo any of the screw or parts.. I may even have to heat the oil slightly.... But we will work it and see what we can do with it or if it becomes scrap...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, you guys are fantastic -- I really appreciate the help and advice! Thank you. 

beowoulf, it's nothing special... just an old Model 190. But because it was my grandpa's, and he was a government hunter and trapper and was the one who taught me how to shoot it, I'd really love to get the thing in good working order. Most of the gunsmiths around this area don't consider it worthy of their time... I guess I see their point, but it's the principle of the thing. Ya know?


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Raeven said:


> Wow, you guys are fantastic -- I really appreciate the help and advice! Thank you.
> 
> beowoulf, it's nothing special... just an old Model 190. But because it was my grandpa's, and he was a government hunter and trapper and was the one who taught me how to shoot it, I'd really love to get the thing in good working order. Most of the gunsmiths around this area don't consider it worthy of their time... I guess I see their point, but it's the principle of the thing. Ya know?


Have you tried Numrich for parts on your Winchester 190? Numrich Gun Parts Corporation


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Looking at numrich the firing pin is 16.75 and shipping I have dealt with numeric before , the internet has made it so much easier we used to have to order the catalog then numbers were listed from the exploded drawing we would write down all the numbers on the order sheet, and send in our order 

seems almost to easy to hit add to cart

we must have been much more patient back then


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, you are all terrific! I've learned more useful stuff about how to fix the Winchester since posting here than I have in several months of trying to find someone local. Now, if I can just figure out how to disassemble the rifle and replace the pin... well, I didn't know how to fix my KitchenAid stand mixer until I opened it up, either, so I guess this is much the same. 

Cabin Fever, I apologize for derailing your thread. I think your Mossberg is beautiful, and that's some nice shooting you did with her!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> Wow, you guys are fantastic -- I really appreciate the help and advice! Thank you.
> 
> beowoulf, it's nothing special... just an old Model 190. But because it was my grandpa's, and he was a government hunter and trapper and was the one who taught me how to shoot it, I'd really love to get the thing in good working order. Most of the gunsmiths around this area don't consider it worthy of their time... I guess I see their point, but it's the principle of the thing. Ya know?


I'll see what I have around and if I have the parts you need you are more than welcome to them..


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Looking at numrich the firing pin is 16.75 and shipping I have dealt with numeric before , the internet has made it so much easier we used to have to order the catalog then numbers were listed from the exploded drawing we would write down all the numbers on the order sheet, and send in our order
> 
> seems almost to easy to hit add to cart
> 
> we must have been much more patient back then


I've dealt with them many times also and remember getting the huge catalogs.. Now I just go online and find what I need from them.. Last item was a loading ramp/lever for a Marlin 336...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've ordered a bunch from Numerich, too. They even advertise many of their parts of Ebay using the seller name: "gunspartcorp".

For instance, the Winchester 190 firing pin - sold by Numerich (gunspartcorp) - on Ebay sells for $20.87 + $3.75 s/h.

WINCHESTER 190 .22 Caliber Replacement Firing Pin | eBay

The last thing I bought from Numerich was an extractor for my Model 1917 US Enfield. I could not believe they had them!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

beowoulf90 said:


> I'll see what I have around and if I have the parts you need you are more than welcome to them..


What a kind offer. If you have them, please PM me and we'll work it all out. This really means a lot to me -- thank you again, so much!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> What a kind offer. If you have them, please PM me and we'll work it all out. This really means a lot to me -- thank you again, so much!


Before you thank me let me at least check to see if I might have it.. Like I said before, folks give their rusty guns (mostly 22's) to do with as I see fit.. If there is the part you need there, it may not be in real good condition.. 

So hold off on the thanks till we know if I can help at all..

The first thing I have to do is check Numrich to see what the part looks like and see the schematics..


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I have the 144 LS Mossberg, peep sights, adjustable forearm rest...it's a tackdriver.
Nice gunn CF.

Matt


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

beowoulf90 said:


> Before you thank me let me at least check to see if I might have it.. Like I said before, folks give their rusty guns (mostly 22's) to do with as I see fit.. If there is the part you need there, it may not be in real good condition..
> 
> So hold off on the thanks till we know if I can help at all..
> 
> The first thing I have to do is check Numrich to see what the part looks like and see the schematics..


beowoulf, I was thanking you for going to the trouble at all. That's a nice thing to do as it takes time out of your day -- and even if you don't have the parts, I appreciate the effort!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> beowoulf, I was thanking you for going to the trouble at all. That's a nice thing to do as it takes time out of your day -- and even if you don't have the parts, I appreciate the effort!


I understand! Common courtesy goes a long way.. It's really not a problem or any trouble.. 

It's my pleasure to help try and restore a sentimental piece of your family's past..


----------

